# Airplane killed my Kindle



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I was reading my Kindle on my flight from ORD to LAX today when it started to have image problems.  There is a 1" square section with no ink, and the rest of the screen doesn't clear when a page turn happens.  There is a faint image of the previous page each time which makes reading a pain.    I've taken it on several flights already with no problems so I was surprised it happened.  Fortunately I had a DTB in my bag as an emergency backup.

I tried a hard restart with no change.  Anything else I should try before I call Amazon in the morning?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen--

I'm sorry to hear what happened to your Kindle!  It's unclear to me whether the airplane trip is related to your Kindle troubles...but it doesn't change the situation for you.  Sounds like you've done the right things so far.  Can you post a picture of what your screen looks like?  It might give us a better idea of what the problem is.

Bets


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Did you do a reset; where you press a paper clip in the hole?  If it is less than a year old...call CS and tell them it is doing funny things (but I wouldn't say that you had it on a plane) just that it is acting up...perhaps they will replace it.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Why wouldn't you say you had it on a plane? To me, it seems like pressure might be a reason for the ink to act up.

Sorry to hear about your problem. Good luck with CS.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I just figured that they may be less apt to replace it.  Sort of like:  Sorry, that was an act of mother nature, not covered.  As opposed to:  I was reading and all of a sudden...

(Similar to the basement gets flooded but the house insurance policy doesn't cover it because you didn't have the flood rider on the policy)


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, I doubt the plane caused the malfunction- probably just a case of bad timing on your Kindles part. LOL While it probably won't make a difference, I have to agree with SJC here- when you call Amazon CS- don't mention the plane. Better safe then sorry- you don't want to give them an "out" so to speak in regards to replacing your Kindle.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I have to agree with SJC here-


That pomlover is one smart person: I knew I liked her for some reason


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL.....I've just had far too many experiences where a company tries to back out on their warranty when they know it's still covered....I would hope Amazon wouldn't be this way- but better safe than sorry


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the only Kindle that has a hole for resetting with a paperclip is the original Kindle 1.  Don't do that on any of the others.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

LMAO!!! I didn't realize that they don't all have a hole. This is a dejavu:

*I remember:* when we all took a hooting fit of laughing when I had to reset my Kindle for the *first* time; and I posted that my Kindle "lost its virginity". We laughed and bantered back and forth on these boards about it for days. One poster said she nearly


Spoiler



peed her pants


 when she read that post. Then Vampy (I miss him) posted a big pic of Depends undergarments. Gosh it was funny. (I guess you had to be there)


----------



## kindict (Feb 7, 2010)

There are more than a 'casual' number of ebook users indicating that they started to experience display issues (lines, boxes, etc.) after their reader went through the airport scanner.

Maybe some of the new displays are sensitive to airport scanners? There's a kindleboards discussion on courtroom scanners here.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I did a hard reset (held the on button for 20+ seconds) and there wasn't a change. I know there are some known ink issues (sun fade for one) and wouldn't be surprised if the change in altitude can cause a glitch. I would be more surprised about the scanners causing a problem than altitude.

I'll call Amazon when I finish breakfast and see what they say.

ETA I haven't called yet, I'm working on taking off the font hack I've used for months.

I can't post a picture of mine, but it looks similar to this one:

http://www.crunchgear.com/2007/12/29/kindle-screen-woes-anyone-else/


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I just noticed a spot, right next to where you plug the USB cord to the Kindle, there's a little dot that looks like a reset button....not sure if that's really what it is, but maybe? I'm afraid to try it, but then, I'm not having any problems with my Kindle. I just happened to notice that spot.

Maybe someone can call Amazon and ask what it is...it's literally right next to where you plug the USB cord into the Kindle...to the left of the where you plug the cord if you're looking at the bottom of the Kindle while the K is face up.



luvshihtzu said:


> I think the only Kindle that has a hole for resetting with a paperclip is the original Kindle 1. Don't do that on any of the others.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

ErinLindsey said:


> I just noticed a spot, right next to where you plug the USB cord to the Kindle, there's a little dot that looks like a reset button....not sure if that's really what it is, but maybe? I'm afraid to try it, but then, I'm not having any problems with my Kindle. I just happened to notice that spot.
> 
> Maybe someone can call Amazon and ask what it is...it's literally right next to where you plug the USB cord into the Kindle...to the left of the where you plug the cord if you're looking at the bottom of the Kindle while the K is face up.


It's a light that turns on when you charge your kindle. Its orange while charging, and then green when its full charged.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds pretty severe to me (and I'm a certified PC technician) especially if only a portion of the screen is affected as this would suggest screen damage as opposed to a failure of some other subsystem like memory or comms. 

Fortunately I've read here from other members that Amazon has very good support and I'd be happy to learn your impressions once the problem is resolved.  I don't even know what the support agreement states, but I hope it's not like my phone support contract -- they will fix anything so long as I don't damage the phone or get it wet!! (thanks for nuthin) 

  Anyway, best of luck - I assume Amazon is "return to base" - can anyone confirm? 

                      - Tbb


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I would also try just turning it all the way off overnight and then turning it back on....  Charging it with the wall adapter...  Charging it with USB....  

Good luck with Amazon!


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

Given that Kindles are marketed to frequent travellers, I don't think Amazon is going to have any problem with you having it on a plane.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I remember from previous discussions of pictures like the one you posted that that indicates a broken screen.  For some reason I remember someone showing amazon that picture and them saying that was "accidental damage."  So I'd recommend not showing them that picture   It sounds like yours was fine when you were reading it and it just broke.  Weird!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you have to consider that Kindles are shipped all over the world in planes.  If there was an issue regarding reading a Kindle on a plane, or taking it through xray security machines I think they would disclose that information.  Part of the allure of the Kindle is the ability to travel with lots of books in a small, lightweight package.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I doubt that the problem had anything to do with your Kindles problems. The few folks who have had Kindle issues when flying have noticed the problem immediatly after leaving the security check point. Those cases always seem to be the entire screen is fried. Whatever the problem is, it probably was going to happen if you were on the ground or in the air.

Call Amazon and describe the problem to them. I am sure that they will honor the warranty.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Once again Amazon customer service was fantastic.  I called and described my screen and a new one is on it's way.  

I did a google search for kindle airplane screen problems and there are a few others who have had problems mid air, but it's a very small percentage and probably coincidence.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Once again Amazon customer service was fantastic. I called and described my screen and a new one is on it's way.
> 
> I did a google search for kindle airplane screen problems and there are a few others who have had problems mid air, but it's a very small percentage and probably coincidence.





mom2karen said:


> Once again Amazon customer service was fantastic. I called and described my screen and a new one is on it's way.
> 
> I did a google search for kindle airplane screen problems and there are a few others who have had problems mid air, but it's a very small percentage and probably coincidence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Once again Amazon customer service was fantastic. I called and described my screen and a new one is on it's way.
> 
> I did a google search for kindle airplane screen problems and there are a few others who have had problems mid air, but it's a very small percentage and probably coincidence.


That's great, mom2karen! Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, that probably tells you how often I've charged my Kindle since I got it...



RiddleMeThis said:


> It's a light that turns on when you charge your kindle. Its orange while charging, and then green when its full charged.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad your issue is resolved.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

pomlover2586 said:


> Well, I doubt the plane caused the malfunction- probably just a case of bad timing on your Kindles part. LOL While it probably won't make a difference, I have to agree with SJC here- when you call Amazon CS- don't mention the plane. Better safe then sorry- you don't want to give them an "out" so to speak in regards to replacing your Kindle.


Sorry but I don't agree with encouraging people to lie.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Good to hear that Amazon is so accomodating when it comes to Kindle issues.


----------



## DramaMama (Jan 25, 2010)

I realize your problem has been resolved (hooray for Kindle CS) but I do want to point out something to others about suggesting to hide the fact that it happened on an airplane:

Amazon has never told us that you shouldn't fly with a kindle, therefore there is no reason to pretend that you never did.  Additionally: what if telling the TRUTH helps Amazon discover a problem with the Kindle that they can fix for future upgrades or models??  

The morals of people really sadden me.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

ErinLindsey said:


> Ok, that probably tells you how often I've charged my Kindle since I got it...


I had to tell my husband what it was as well. He thought it was weird they put a hole to reset, then blocked it. He is color blind, and can't see the green or orange light.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

DramaMama said:


> The morals of people really sadden me.


I hope your day improves.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

But I'm dying to know, did the airplane kill it?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Somehow I missed your post vickir...  I'll never know for sure if the airplane killed it but I have read others who have the same problem  The theory is that small air bubbles expand as you reach altitude and goof up the e-ink.  It don't happen often and I've flown with mine several times before it happened on that trip so it could just be coincidence.  

The replacement Amazon sent was one with version 3.3.4 and had WONDERFUL contrast.  Unfortunately it wouldn't stay charged so I had to get another replacement.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hm... I fly from DFW to SFO 3-6 times a year, 3 hour flight each way.... and have never had a problem with altitude and my Kindle.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> LMAO!!! I didn't realize that they don't all have a hole. This is a dejavu:
> 
> *I remember:* when we all took a hooting fit of laughing when I had to reset my Kindle for the *first* time; and I posted that my Kindle "lost its virginity". We laughed and bantered back and forth on these boards about it for days. One poster said she nearly
> 
> ...


I WAS there.... and it was hysterical!! Miss Vampy too... and Dorene.... and Teninx......


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I WAS there.... and it was hysterical!! Miss Vampy too... and Dorene.... and Teninx......


Pass the paper napkin..


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> The theory is that small air bubbles expand as you reach altitude and goof up the e-ink.


I can say that I just flew and my little plastic Ziploc bag with my toiletries in it burst open and my son's medicine squeezed out of its screw on bottle all over my bag (the cap wasn't on tight enough). So air bubble certainly expand. That probably also explains why I have to chew gum and pop my ears on landings and take-offs.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I WAS there.... and it was hysterical!! Miss Vampy too... and Dorene.... and Teninx......


What happened to these missing forum members?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

People move on for various reasons....


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

No doubt that altitude change has an effect on it. My 5th gen ipod 30GB has stopped working everytime I'm on a plane. It stops at different times, sometimes before we've even left the ground, sometimes not. So I think it definitely has something to do with pressure.


----------



## mamacat0820 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'm a little late to this thread, but I just had a similar problem with my Kindle. I flew from ACY to MCO and back, and on the way there the screen started having problems and on the way back it went black (sort of like a sideways barcode). I am on board with the pressure theory because on both flights I had the issue, but in between the flights there were no changes. Maybe since the cabin is pressurized the eInk doesn't fare well . Anyway, I hope there is a fix to this prob in the near future... 
Kindle CS was fantastic and I should receive my new Kindle today according to UPS tracking. I called CS on 4/28 and it's 5/4 now which I think is pretty expediant. It might have been quicker, but since I was on vacation and wouldn't be home to sign for the pckg, they used a slower ship speed. (I was offered next business day shipping) So, hooray for customer service and hooray for this happening within the warrenty period!  
I guess that's it for my 2¢. 
Cat


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

happyblob said:


> No doubt that altitude change has an effect on it. My 5th gen ipod 30GB has stopped working everytime I'm on a plane. It stops at different times, sometimes before we've even left the ground, sometimes not. So I think it definitely has something to do with pressure.


If it's having a problem before you leave the ground, how could it possibly be related to pressure? The airplane isn't pressurized until you ascend.

Electronic troubles on a plane doesn't mean that the plane or flight caused the problem. Now that e-ink devices are being flown with so regularly, if there was a widespread issue, it would be well known by now. They are popular among flight attendants, who would certainly be the first to know.

Sometimes electronics fail, but it doesn't mean the environment caused it -- if it failed at your office, you wouldn't say it was caused by your office.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I took my K1 on a plane for the first time on Friday. No issues.

Personally, I am skeptical that "pressurization" is actually causing problems. . . . .I mean, pressure in the _world_ can fluctuate fairly significantly due to weather. Has anyone had their Kindle go bad after a bad storm?

I don't mean to sound flip. I am just skeptical, as I said. I think it's more likely that sometimes, something just randomly goes wrong and the fact that it sometimes happens on an aircraft is coincidence.


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

man i didnt know flying could possibly mess up my kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine flys at least 4 times a month and I have had no issues. Now my ears are a different matter.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

My right ear is still messed up from my flight a couple weeks ago (roughly ten days). For some reason, every time I get in the shower (and it's only in the shower) my equilibrium gets all whacked out and I feel like I'm on a thrill ride again.

I think it's because the shower floor and walls are all white and the curtain is kind of white too so it's like I have no horizon. It's a VERY weird feeling...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> My right ear is still messed up from my flight a couple weeks ago (roughly ten days). For some reason, every time I get in the shower (and it's only in the shower) my equilibrium gets all whacked out and I feel like I'm on a thrill ride again.
> 
> I think it's because the shower floor and walls are all white and the curtain is kind of white too so it's like I have no horizon. It's a VERY weird feeling...


Sounds like you need to take Sudafed and do a squirt of nasal spray right before you fly to prevent these problems!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mamacat0820 said:


> Hi everybody, I'm a little late to this thread, but I just had a similar problem with my Kindle. I flew from ACY to MCO and back, and on the way there the screen started having problems and on the way back it went black (sort of like a sideways barcode). I am on board with the pressure theory because on both flights I had the issue, but in between the flights there were no changes. Maybe since the cabin is pressurized the eInk doesn't fare well . Anyway, I hope there is a fix to this prob in the near future...
> Kindle CS was fantastic and I should receive my new Kindle today according to UPS tracking. I called CS on 4/28 and it's 5/4 now which I think is pretty expediant. It might have been quicker, but since I was on vacation and wouldn't be home to sign for the pckg, they used a slower ship speed. (I was offered next business day shipping) So, hooray for customer service and hooray for this happening within the warrenty period!
> I guess that's it for my 2¢.
> Cat


Mamacat820, welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post! Glad to hear you had a good experience with CS, sorry you had to get a replacement! If you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband flies with his Kindle almost every week. He has never had an issue with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's possible, I suppose, that there was some internal flaw unique to the Kindle in question that caused it to be impacted by the changes in pressure in the cabin.  But it can't be very common, most of our members seem to have flown with their Kindles at one time or another, as I have.  Since Amazon Kindle CS seems to be very efficient and generous in responding, I don't think anyone should hesitate to fly with their Kindle.  My .02 worth.

Betsy


----------

